# Deathblade by C.L. Werner (The End Times)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/deathblade-ebook.html

*The Story*

It has taken decades, but Malus Darkblade has finally plotted, schemed and murdered his way to power, as the ruler of the city of Hag Graef and general of the Witch King Malekith’s armies. But his position is imperilled when Malekith orders an all-out assault on Ulthuan – with Darkblade in the vanguard. As he wages war on the high elves, Darkblade must decide where his loyalties lie – will he follow Malekith to the death, or will he finally rise up and try to claim the throne of Naggaroth for himself? And either way, will he survive?
*Read it because*

Malus Darkblade has been a firm favourite amongst Black Library fans for over a decade. Now, you can witness the final chapter in the tale of this Infamous dark elf noble. After centuries of plotting, betrayal, treachery, daemonic curses, murder and general do-baddery, Malus find himself at the top of the pile – almost. Now only that pesky Witch King stands in his way of the throne of Naggaroth.


A sidestory to the main arch Curse of Khaine, The End Times III. Released 2 weeks before the book release.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I love Malus Darkblade but I'm hesitant to get the book, if they've killed him off then I'm just about done with fantasy lore.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

He serves Malekith during the invasion of Ulthuan, ocassionally piping up, then not much more is heard about him in Curse of Khaine, beside a major dressing down for loosing all his clothes.

Edit: Hah, just noticed this was my 1000th post!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Edit: Hah, just noticed this was my 1000th post!


Congrats. Next milestone, 2000 posts.

BL finally released Deathblade... Amazon's only been selling it for two days now and Book Depository for six or so. Ordered a physical copy from Amazon last night, looking forward to getting it.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Finished Deathblade today. My thoughts are... well reading this will explain them;

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/01/black-library-review-deathblade-tale-of.html

This was a conflicting book, a difficult one to review really. Judge for yourselves I guess.


LotN


----------

